# Canberra-best place to live with young children??



## scopie100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi All,

We are looking to movelane: to Australia and have yet to decide which area to live in. We have looked closely at Canberra and Newcastle and have yet to decide. Newcastle areas to the north Meadowie and Nelson Bay look fab and reasonably priced with a good sized 3 bed home for AUS$300-400K. However, Canberra is looking really expensive to live. Consequently, where are the best places to live in or around (commuting) distance of Canberra and mainly the hospital as my wife is an A&E Nurse.We have a young family of 3 daughters all under 5 and are conscious we seek out the most family friendly area with lots of parks, activities etc etc. This maybe is not acheivable and Newcastle might offer just the same family friendly activities but with more reasonably priced houses.:juggle:


----------



## Aussie_student (Oct 28, 2010)

Having lived in canberra for the past 17 years, I can say in terms of schooling and facilities for a young family, Canberra cannot be beaten! It is quiet, leafy and friendly and nothing is far from anything else!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

scopie100 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are looking to movelane: to Australia and have yet to decide which area to live in. We have looked closely at Canberra and Newcastle and have yet to decide. Newcastle areas to the north Meadowie and Nelson Bay look fab and reasonably priced with a good sized 3 bed home for AUS$300-400K. However, Canberra is looking really expensive to live. Consequently, where are the best places to live in or around (commuting) distance of Canberra and mainly the hospital as my wife is an A&E Nurse.We have a young family of 3 daughters all under 5 and are conscious we seek out the most family friendly area with lots of parks, activities etc etc. This maybe is not acheivable and Newcastle might offer j*ust the same family friendly activities but with more reasonably priced houses.*:juggle:


Your not going to get what you want for 300-400k I'll tell you that right now. If you want a comfortable life here you need to spend a good million on your house like the rest of the country. Why do you think so many young Australians are leaving this place? Many of them are educated and they know there quality of life will be much Higher in Britain, USA or Canada.

Canberra is much better than Newcastle. It's a bit boring but it's nice I think some people really dislike it (freezing in winter)

Newcastle is getting better but still awful for families I would think.


----------



## Aussie_student (Oct 28, 2010)

Weebie said:


> If you want a comfortable life here you need to spend a good million on your house like the rest of the country. Why do you think so many young Australians are leaving this place?
> 
> Canberra is much better than Newcastle. It's a bit boring but it's nice. Newcastle is awful.


Speaking from my perspective, I think a resonable amount less than million will get you something more than decent in canberra! 600-700k will get something decent in a relatively central location. We are not talking Eastern Suburbs...entry is miles under the million! If someone wants to get me a million dollar place, im not complaining though!!


----------

